# This training video cracked me up..



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Like the title says, Just watched this video and it made me chuckle....You may of seen it before but just thought id share it as it is at best entertaining.....

enjoy


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2013)

Now that's a positive mental attitude!!

"Grow you mother [email protected]!"


----------



## Dave653 (Dec 10, 2012)

Lmao!

Love his enthusiasm


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Wonder how many motha fvcking times he says motha fvcker.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Wonder how many motha fvcking times he says motha fvcker.


A motha fvcking lot lol


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

aint this guy meant to be natty?


----------



## Kneller (Sep 19, 2011)

Great video!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

powerhousepeter said:


> aint this guy meant to be natty?


Yeh in his dreams lol, you want to see what he looked like when he was power lifting, I rite beast lol.....But who cares hes funny anyway so it doesnt matter that hes in denial


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

powerhousepeter said:


> aint this guy meant to be natty?


He is natural. A natural fvcking idiot. :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

I think he claims natural so his methods have more merit to anybody watching. Can make your own judgement on it though.


----------



## Kneller (Sep 19, 2011)

Certainly doesn't look natty to me..


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

i watched some his vid the other week .one vids showed pics of him through his life fook me he was huge ,still is but claims to be natty all his life .not a chance .

funny guy tho .


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2013)

I just tried this in the gym. I now look fcking huge man!!!! This sh!t actually works.......well that's what I'm gonna tell people anyway. It's got naff all to do with the gear and 4500 calories I consume daily ha


----------



## PurpleOnes (Oct 17, 2013)

I do not think that he is natty have watched some of his videos but his form just makes me cringe :cursing:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Holy thread bump.

Could only watch the first 30 secs and it sounds like someone desperately trying to encourage their erection, rather than motivational shouting in the gym. *cringe*


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Tons of bicep, yet one exercise for triceps?

I don't get it.

As for natty, hmm, I doubt that.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

He's about as natty as Pete Burns' face.


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

i think he is a natty an everyone is just jealous coz he can shout and his muscles grow and everyone tried it and it never worked for them. :tongue:


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I love CT,his workouts are entertaining to say the least.Strongest guy I have ever seen before his heart problem.


----------

